# Me/FW Group Build end time.



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all. The current GB, Focke Wulf Messerschmitt, has a little over four weeks left to run. 
As some of the judges will be going on holiday very soon after, could I please ask you all to ensure you have your 'Finished' pictures and thread completed in time for the end of the GB, in order to allow (relatively!) quick judging to be completed.
Many thanks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2011)

hope to finish my 110 by next week


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2011)

Just starting the masking on my Fw 189 so it will be close, but then it usually is.


----------

